# what do you think this could be?



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

This thread is for a kid at work as he was telling me what his car was doing.
he said that it he thinks it is chipped and so did all the dealerships he has brought it to to try to figure out what is wrong.
he told me once the car gets to 3800 rpms it seems like it looses power and stops pulling but doesnt run wierd other than that and he doesnt have any engine codes. 
i know its limited info and if you ahve questions you need answers to let me know and ill ask him.

what do you think it could be? im not really sure how the bi-turbo system works on these as ive mainly dealt with VW's.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

could be blown turbo, i had one that didnt set a cel


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (sheimbach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheimbach* »_could be blown turbo, i had one that didnt set a cel

x2
sounds like the ECU is throttling down the power if it isn't mechanical.... sounds like it might be a turbo.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: what do you think this could be? (vwgtimk41088)*

If he does have a CEL, I would still VAG-COM the car to see if there are any other codes set.
I assume they did a pressure check? Could it perhaps be leaking boost?
Does it happen all the time or every now and then?
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

i drove the car today and it happens mainly in third gear, and everyonce in a while when you get on it and the abs and esp lights come on. Those two lights on at the sametime usually means the MAF is malfunctioning. He said he has replaced it twice.
i told him to do a tune up, clean the maf and to get a boost gauge. 
it seems like it just dies, it starts to spool and you feel the boost and then it stops pulling as hard as it was. It wierd and seeing i dont have a vag-com i cant do any logs to see what is going on.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

i have a VAG COM, but am nowhere near you.... but this is a weird problem. please do keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah we are replacing the turbos is some kids a6 right now, it sucks, entire engine has to come out, hello 6000 dollar bill


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (sheimbach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheimbach* »_yeah we are replacing the turbos is some kids a6 right now, it sucks, entire engine has to come out, hello 6000 dollar bill

might as well upgrade the turbos if you're replacing them... aftermarket upgrades cost as much as OEM ones unless you're getting a deal or used turbos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

we get a excellent deal on the ko3 turbos but to get ko4 would have been substantially more, only one turbo went and it took us days to convince him to at least replace both stock turbos


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

throttle body boot
same thing happened to mine, it has a tiny tear in it.
get a samco (~$50) or just an OEM one but they dont last too long (~$15)


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks owen ill let him know. have you had any window trouble?


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

nope no window problems yet,
o yea if you wanna check the throttle body boot, get some soapy water and put itll all over the boot with the car running. if it starts bubbling there is def a leak.
the throttle body boot is the rubber connector thingy under the plasting engine cover closest to the front of the car.


----------

